# EvenTT 11 - Crich - Details and Tickets...



## Nem

The TTOC National Event for 2011 will be held in the National Tramway Museum at Crich in Derbyshire on July 17th 2011.

For information about the venue please visit their website here: http://www.tramway.co.uk/

The weekend schedule is to be slightly different to previous years to allow more of the membership to get involved. The following outline is currently proposed:


Saturday 12pm - for those wishing to take part a cruise around Derbyshire is being organised by Dani. We will meet at the Legh Arms pub in Adlington (details below) at midday to leave for 12:30pm for a 2-3 hour drive, with a few stops, last of which will be the Monsal Head (see below) - about half an hour's drive then onto the hotel.


Saturday 7pm - food and drinks next to the hotel in the Table Table pub / restaraunt. We will need to know if you want to be part of this as we will be making a reservation for seating numbers. This evening wil simply be a social and relaxed evening.


Sunday 10am - members will be allowed to enter the venue for the evenTT.


Sunday 1:30pm - results of the concors competiton will be announced, along with other club awards.


Sunday 2pm - the club auction will be held, usually held the evening before this new time means more people can be involved who would otherwise miss out.


Sunday 3pm - evenTT raffle prizes will be drawn.


Sunday 3:30pm - club AGM will start. Again this means all members attending the evenTT have the option to attend the meeting this year. This will run for a maximum of one hour to be completed by 4:30pm.


Sunday 5pm - evenTT11 close.

Tickets are already on sale in the club shop:

Member Ticket (per person) members partners and family are also entitled to the member price tickets.

Non member (per person)

Childrens ticket (per person)

Your ticket to the evenTT gives you full access to the entire venue, including your rides on the trams during the day.

The hotel this year is the Premier Inn at Ripley, rooms here can be booked via the club shop.

Further details will be added soon.

Saturday cruise start at 12 noon:
The Legh Arms 
London Road 
Adlington 
Macclesfield 
Cheshire 
SK10 4NA 
01625 829211
http://www.wheresbest.co.uk/venue/127174/The-Legh-Arms/

Last stop befote hotel:
MONSAL HEAD 
Near BAKEWELL, 
Derbyshire, 
DE45 1NL
01629 640 250
http://www.monsalhead.com/


----------



## davelincs

Hi Nick, Could you book an evening meal for me please, just the one place
I should be there for the peak district cruise as well
Thanks
Dave


----------



## brittan

Cruise and evening meal for me please Nick.


----------



## Redscouse

Cruise and evening meal for me also please 

Paul


----------



## NJBTT

Cruise and evening meal (x2) for me please Nick

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Survey S2000

This would of been the perfect meet for me to start at, being a Derbyshire man and all.

Unfortuantely i'll be in on the West Coast heading to Vegas on Hoyeymoon!!!  and [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt

Can i book the evening meal please for me (Mal) and my wife Elaine, Andrew (wallsendmag) and Val,Andy (yellowtt) and Beth,and also Keith (saltty) and Sandra. Thats 8 places.Thanks


----------



## TT_RS

Hi, Can you book an evening meal for one please.
Thanks
Stu


----------



## j8keith

Cruise and evening meal for one please Nick.


----------



## cdavies360

Wish I could come but will be on the Nurburgring whilst the event is on 8)

I take it these are annual events or are there a few spread throughout the year?


----------



## A3DFU

They are annual evenTTs.

Check for Cruise update as in first post.
I will start a seperate thread on the EvenTTs Cruise soon


----------



## Mr TT Quattro

Hi I'm new to the TT scene, but very proud of my 02 TT Quattro Roadster 225. I'm interested in going along to the TT event at Crich, but wondered what I can expect at the show - will there be any trade stands, presentations, lots of TT stuff etc ??? Can someone let me know the format of the day. Thanks


----------



## A3DFU

Please see here for the EvenTT11 Cruise
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=218521


----------



## A3DFU

Mr TT Quattro said:


> Hi I'm new to the TT scene, but very proud of my 02 TT Quattro Roadster 225. I'm interested in going along to the TT event at Crich, but wondered what I can expect at the show - will there be any trade stands, presentations, lots of TT stuff etc ??? Can someone let me know the format of the day. Thanks


Hi Mr. Quattro and welcome to the forum 

The annual EvenTTs a hugh gatherings of owners of TTs and we move around the country with a different venue each year.
Things that always feature are the Concours d'Elegance (with prizes) the auction with many fabulous items to obtain, the raffle, trade stands and demonstrations. Trade stands change from year to year but the TT Shop is always there.

The day will start at 10:00am for the general visitors and end at 5pm

It would be nice to see you on the day and you can buy your ticket through the club shop 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/


----------



## malstt

Keith (saltty) and sandra can't make this now so i only need 6 places for the meal. Thanks


----------



## McKenzie

Just worked out it's a about a 510 round trip for me to make this!! I guess it will be worth it though  Will have to make sure I can attend this one.


----------



## A3DFU

McKenzie said:


> Will have to make sure I can attend this one.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

McKenzie said:


> Just worked out it's a about a 510 round trip for me to make this!! I guess it will be worth it though  Will have to make sure I can attend this one.


Good lad 

Spare room here mate if you need it 

Paul


----------



## McKenzie

Redscouse said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just worked out it's a about a 510 round trip for me to make this!! I guess it will be worth it though  Will have to make sure I can attend this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lad
> 
> Spare room here mate if you need it
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

As always, much appreciate the offer bud. I will look into the weekend and make some plans


----------



## Charlie

Really gutted I can't make it this year :-(

Charlie


----------



## barton TT

Not sure if i can make it yet fell on the wrong date again for me as i have a airport run to do that day  , Audi's in the Park is looking good  
How many tickets have you sold for evenTT 11 don't see to many people talking about it yet and organizing cruises. :?


----------



## John-H

Sorry you guys can't make it - you'll be missed and you'll miss out on something worth having :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

Does anyone know if you need to register for the concours event on the sunday. I have pm d Nem and the Editor without a response in ten days. Can you enter on the day? Nobody seems to know. thanks again. Rick


----------



## Wallsendmag

R80RTT said:


> Does anyone know if you need to register for the concours event on the sunday. I have pm d Nem and the Editor without a response in ten days. Can you enter on the day? Nobody seems to know. thanks again. Rick


It's an option on the ticket purchase page but I'm keeping track so if you want to enter just let me know


----------



## burns

When are tickets being emailed please? Just wondering when is the time to panic about the absence of them! :lol:


----------



## malstt

Was just wondering this myself.


----------



## davelincs

burns said:


> When are tickets being emailed please? Just wondering when is the time to panic about the absence of them! :lol:


Good job i read this post, i was expecting mine through the post


----------



## burns

davelincs said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are tickets being emailed please? Just wondering when is the time to panic about the absence of them! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job i read this post, i was expecting mine through the post
Click to expand...

Still no email! Time to panic yet? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

They will be emailed in plenty of time don't panic , they don't like it up 'em :wink:


----------



## malstt

Any info on what traders will be there this year ?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

is the hotel still available for a late booking?

the link on page 1 isn't working !!!


----------



## Nem

Not via us Tony no, we had to confirm and pay in full for the rooms 4 weeks in advance so from our end thats all closed off.

We released any rooms we'd not used up, so if you try the hotel directly you might get one.


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> so if you try the hotel directly you might get one.


The evenTT hotel is fully book out (tried myself ~ 2 weeks ago). However, there are loads of B&Bs in the area


----------



## malstt

Try sending a pm to saltty he has booked a room and cant make it now, dont know if hes got rid of it yet.


----------



## nutty69

Does anyone know if you can pay on the day as i wont know if i can make it until saturday?


----------



## Wallsendmag

nutty69 said:


> Does anyone know if you can pay on the day as i wont know if i can make it until saturday?


Sure can


----------



## Nem

We would prefer most people to pay online in advance as it helps us get people in the gate faster on the day. But there will be provision for you to pay on the day. So if you are able to attend you can just turn up and be part of the event 

Nick


----------



## Gazzer

oh thats cool that you can pay on the day, as i cannot book events due to work but if free may come up on the day if i am free.


----------



## A3DFU

See you on Sunday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Remember to bring some tomatoes :wink:


----------



## stoke_audi

"Any info on what traders will be there this year ? "

We are going to be there

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just make sure you have your membership card to get the discounted admission


----------



## A3DFU

stoke_audi said:


> "Any info on what traders will be there this year ? "
> 
> We are going to be there
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

we spoke at ADI last year and it's good of you coming to our national evenTT. 

As for traders, definitely the TT-Shop, Shark Performance and a good few others.

See you on Sunday,

Dani


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Advance sales have now closed but don't panic you can pay on the day at Crich.


----------

